Ask HN: What are some highly sought after tech skills, 2017-2018? - bootcat
======
matchmike1313
Are you looking for a specific vertical in tech? Mobile, Web, etc?

~~~
bootcat
yes, I am interested in them too. Usually the hype was for big data, then it
moved to IOT, and now in AI. Seemingly seeing where it would go next !!

